
Tesla's Cybertruck would not get regulatory approval in Europe - bakuninsbart
https://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/tesla-cybertruck-bekaeme-in-europa-keine-zulassung-a-1301086.html
======
mtmail
95 comments two days ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788668)

------
bakuninsbart
Translation by DeepL:

Cybertruck would not get approval in Europe

In the US the Tesla Cybertruck was pre-ordered a hundred thousand times. It is
still unclear when the electric off-road vehicle will come onto the market in
this country. However, a TÜV expert now explains that approval in Germany
would not be possible at the moment.

Stefan Teller, an expert from SGS-TÜV Saar GmbH, told the "Automobilwoche"
that "major modifications to the basic structure" would be necessary
beforehand. "Tesla's basic concept contradicts the current European safety
philosophy". With regard to the Cybertruck, the expert sees major
shortcomings: "The occupants feel safe, but are not," says Teller. Because
there is a big difference in the type approval of vehicles between the USA and
Europe.

In the US, car manufacturers have the option of certifying the roadworthiness
of their vehicles themselves, known as self-certification. In Germany, on the
other hand, a type approval procedure applies in which both the manufacturers
and the authorities and independent technical services such as TÜV are
involved. "For vehicles, 50 to 60 regulations must be complied with," says
Teller.

In addition, the Cybertruck is one of the so-called light duty trucks in the
USA. Vehicles of this class are exempt from many regulations regarding the
passive safety of the occupants. In Europe, on the other hand, passive safety
and pedestrian protection are of great importance. "The front of the vehicle
must not become as stiff as it likes," says Teller. "Bumpers and bonnets must
be able to absorb energy in order to protect pedestrians. This means that the
body is designed to deform in a targeted manner in the event of an accident
and to absorb the energy of the impact in order to minimise injuries.

"Enormous forces act on the occupants".

This targeted deformation is not possible with Tesla, however, because the
cybertruck uses highly rigid sheet metal. "Nothing deforms in the event of an
impact, instead enormous forces act on the occupants. Airbags won't help any
more," says Teller. If the Tesla Cybertruck is to receive approval in Europe,
it would have to be heavily modified.

As the Tesla Cybertruck is currently designed, the expert does not give the
E-Pick-up a chance. In its current design, "it will not be possible to sell
this truck in Germany as a mass production vehicle on the basis of a type
approval," says Teller. "This is still a big task for Mr. Musk."

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)

